# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  900AP+ 129 ευρω σε ευρωπαικο μαγαζι!!!

## ok_computer

Οπως το ακουσατε!!!!!

Το D-link ευρωπαικη εκδοση .

129 ευρω!!!!(με φορους)  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  



http://www.computeruniverse.net/info.as ... ge=english

Αν μαλιστα δηλωσεις και ΑΦΜ σε αυτο το μαγαζι τοτε μειωνεται ακομα περισσοτερο και η τιμη γινεται τελικη με τα μεταφορικα!!!!


Καλα μη τα λεω ,λες και ξανανακαλυπτω το τροχο.Το http://www.computeruniverse.net ειναι πασιγνωστο.....

----------


## Panos2000

Spot on!

Κανονίζει κανείς για ομαδική?

----------


## gadgetakias

Μάλλον δεν προσέξατε καλά...

Το site αναφέρει:

"If you order as a company and you have a VAT-registration number, you don't have to pay VAT."

Αν λοιπόν είστε εταιρία και έχετε εταιρικό ΑΦΜ δεν πληρώνεται το Γερμανικό ΑΦΜ αφού το τιμολόγιο μόλις περαστεί στην Ελλάδα θα χρεωθεί το Ελληνικό.


Αρα στην περίπτωσή σας το καλύτερο είναι 129 ευρώ + 15 ευρώ μεταφορικά = 144 ευρώ. Αξίζει για 25 περίπου ευρώ να μην το πάρετε από Ελλάδα;

----------


## dti

Να συμπληρώσω οτι με θέματα ΦΠΑ και τελωνείο πρέπει να είμαστε *εξαιρετικά* προσεκτικοί. 
Ατομικά, ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει οτι θέλει, μια που είναι ο ίδιος υπεύθυνος, αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση ο Σύλλογός μας και ειδικά αυτοί που οργανώνουν τις ομαδικές παραγγελίες δεν πρόκειται να συναινέσουν σε *παράνομες* πράξεις για να αποφύγουμε την πληρωμή ΦΠΑ.
Το forum διαβάζεται από πολύ κόσμο και από κάποιες εταιρείες που καιροφυλακτούν να βρουν κάτι μεμπτό στην προσπάθειά μας.
Ας μην τους δίνουμε λοιπόν την ευκαιρία να μας δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα.
Εδώ αξίζει να αναφέρω μια εμπειρία που είχα πριν 1 μήνα στο ebay, στην προσπάθειά μου να αποκτήσω ένα 900+ σε πολύ καλύτερη τιμή από αυτή που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω. Πλήρωσα λοιπόν κανονικά τα χρήματα στις 19/12/2002 και ακόμη το περιμένω (μαζί κι ο CyberFreak). Πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα οτι επρόκειτο για απατεώνα που είχε φάει χρήματα από πολύ κόσμο.  ::  Οτι λάμπει δεν είναι χρυσός!
Με το παράδειγμα αυτό δεν θέλω να πω οτι η computeruniverse θα σας φάει τα χρήματα, αλλά η υποστήριξη από κάποια εταιρεία εδώ στην Ελλάδα, *πράγματι, μετράει* και απ' ότι φάνηκε στην περίπτωση του satboy (που του κάηκε ένα 900+), η privenet τον κάλυψε πλήρως, άμεσα και με το παραπάνω!!!
Δεν θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση αλλά το καλό πρέπει να λέγεται.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν λοιπόν είστε εταιρία και έχετε εταιρικό ΑΦΜ δεν πληρώνεται το Γερμανικό ΑΦΜ αφού το τιμολόγιο μόλις περαστεί στην Ελλάδα θα χρεωθεί το Ελληνικό.


Να το αναλύσω λίγο. 
ΑΦΜ ο Γερμανικός Οίκος δεν χρεώνει και δεν αποδίδει στο Γερμανικό κράτος όταν είναι βέβαιος ότι το είδος προορίζεται γιά *επαγγελματική* χρήση. Δηλαδή είτε θα μπεί στα πάγια της Ελληνικής εταιρείας, είτε θα μεταπωληθεί από αυτή. Οταν το είδος φύγει από την κατοχή της Ελληνικής εταιρείας (μεταπωληθεί καινούργιο ή μεταχειρισμένο μετά από καιρό) πρέπει να χρεωθεί ΦΠΑ και να αποδωθεί στο Ελληνικό κράτος.

Η Ελληνική εταιρεία που θα αγοράσει από τον Γερμανικό Οίκο δεν αρκεί να έχει μόνο εταιρικό ΑΦΜ. Πρέπει επιπλέον να έχει ενεργοποιήσει τις "ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές". 

Υπάρχει μία πανευρωπαική βάση δεδομένων στην οποία καταχωρούνται όλες οι εταιρείες όλων των κοινοτικών χωρών που δικαιούνται ενδοκοινοτικών συναλλαγών χωρίς ΦΠΑ. Επειδή η ευθύνη του ξένου Οίκου είναι προς την εφορία της χώρας του και όχι προς αυτή του αγοραστή, όταν εμφανιστεί κάποιος που δεν τον ξέρει, ανατρέχει στη βάση αυτή και βλέπει αν είναι καταχωρημένος. Ελέγχει επίσης, γιά ευνόητους λόγους, αν η διεύθυνση παράλαβής είναι η ίδια με την έδρα της εταιρείας στην οποία θα εκδοθεί το τιμολόγιο.

Γιά την Ελληνική εταιρεία υπάρχει στη συνέχεια μία γραφειοκρατία με τα βιβλία και την απόδωση του ΦΠΑ και τις ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές η οποία γιά μικροποσά δεν αξίζει, αφού ούτως ή αλλως ο ΦΠΑ συμψηφίζεται.

Προσωπικά, φέρνω κάτι απ' έξω όταν :
α) το χρειάζομαι και δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα
β) η διαφορά στην τιμή *αγοράς* (χωρίς να υπολογίζω το ΦΠΑ) είναι μεγάλη και αντισταθμίζει την μετέπειτα γραφειοκρατία.

----------


## ok_computer

Καλα ρε παιδια αφου :
α. μια διαφορα 17,5% ειναι αμελητεα (με το ΦΠΑ )
β. τα ελληνικα μαγαζια ειναι τοσο προσεγμενα στο θεμα service
γ. τα e-commerce μαγαζακια (ακομα και το μαλλον καλυτερο ευρωπαικο) εμπεριεχουν κινδυνους ιδιως στο θεμα service και αξιοπιστιας (σε καθε επιπεδο )

*Τοτε e-commerce sites forum τι το θελετε;;;*

Με ολο το σεβασμο,
Σβηστε το να τελειωνουμε.....

(Συνειδητοποιω οτι ολα αυτα για το ΦΠΑ δεν ειχαν κρυσταλλοποιηθει ως αποψη μου γιατι απλουστατα δεν εχω εταιρια.Ισως πραγματι πρεπει να ειμαστε πιο προσεχτικοι στις μαζικες για να μη δινουμε λαθος εντυπωσεις )

----------


## papashark

Καποτε είχε μεγάλη σημασία.

Κάποτε τα 900+ τα βρίσκαμε στην ελλάδα περίπου στα 300 ευρώ και στην ευρώπη περί τα 200....

Ακόμα και σήμερα αγοράζουμε πράγματα απ' έξω και κάθε τόσο βρίσκουμε ένα καινούργιο site με ενδιαφέροντα προϊόντα.

Ακόμα και σήμερα αγοράζουμε απ' έξω engenius με 50 ευρώ, και ψάχνουμε για 810......

----------


## manuel

Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος (που σίγουρα κάποιος ) έχει ψάξει στο ebay αλλά με μιά ματιά που έριξα βρήκα αρκετά AP και συγκεκριμένα το D-Link DWL-900AP στα 67 us $ (άντε με τα ταχυδρομικά του να πάει στα 90 €)
Ρίξτε μια ματιά στο link της αγοράς 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... gory=20323

(Μην σας παραπλανήσει που γράφει ότι στέλνει μόνο Αμερική. Με ένα e-mail το στέλνουν παντού)

----------


## dti

Σίγουρα πρόκειται για το *παλιό* μοντέλο 900 και όχι το 900+.
Επιπλέον, το συγκεκριμένο είναι μεταχειρισμένο και από ιδιώτη, όχι από κάποια εταιρεία. Η τιμή που το δίνει δεν είναι και καμιά φοβερή ευκαιρία, υπολογίζοντας ενδεχομένως και το τελωνείο...

----------


## ok_computer

To 900AP+ ακομα πιο χαμηλα!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.compuplus.com/insidepage.php ... com&id=425


*79$ μονο!!!!*


Νομιζω οτι οποιος ενδιαφερεται μονο για τη καλυτερη προσφορα σε οικονομικο επιπεδο δεν θα πρεπει να προσπερασει αυτη τη τιμη..........

Αν παλι θελετε ενα μαγαζι με international order,
κοιταξτε το,

http://www.comready.com/dlinair22wir2.html

83$.

----------


## sdd

To just deals

http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/dlin80211a72.html

exei to D-Link AirPro DWL-5000AP mazi me th D-LinkAir Pro DWL-A650 Cardbus, *159.95$* !!!!

einai bebaia 5 GHz, alla poly kaly lysh gia ena short range link ( in house?)sta 72 Mbps


To aplo 900AP, to eids kapou 50-55$
exei detachable antenna kai me ena homemade antenna mporei na kanei 2 + km link

----------


## Airwolfakos

[quote="ok_computer"]Καλα ρε παιδια αφου :
α. μια διαφορα 17,5% ειναι αμελητεα (με το ΦΠΑ )
β. τα ελληνικα μαγαζια ειναι τοσο προσεγμενα στο θεμα service
γ. τα e-commerce μαγαζακια (ακομα και το μαλλον καλυτερο ευρωπαικο) εμπεριεχουν κινδυνους ιδιως στο θεμα service και αξιοπιστιας (σε καθε επιπεδο )

Πανω στο θεμα αυτο, ειμαι καινουργιος στον χωρο σας και θα ηθελα να ασχοληθω αρκετα, δεν ξερω αρχικα που να ψαξω για εξοπλισμο, σε ποια μαγαζια θα βρω κεραιες και τετοια, μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε ?

Ψηλος
(Νικος)  ::

----------


## dti

Μια καλή αρχή είναι να ψάξεις στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες που τρέχουν αυτές τις μέρες. 
Ομως πριν παραγγείλεις και αγοράσεις οτιδήποτε, καλό θα ήταν να επικοινωνήσεις με τους τριγύρω σου, τουλάχιστον όσους βλέπεις στη nodedb οτι διαθέτουν εξοπλισμό ώστε να δεις αν μπορείς να συνδεθείς με κάποιον / κάποιους από αυτούς. Κανονίστε κατοπτεύσεις ΄και δοκιμές μεταξύ σας και μετά παραγγέλνεις. 
Μην αγοράσεις κάτι που δεν θα σου είναι χρήσιμο...

----------


## papashark

> Πανω στο θεμα αυτο, ειμαι καινουργιος στον χωρο σας και θα ηθελα να ασχοληθω αρκετα, δεν ξερω αρχικα που να ψαξω για εξοπλισμο, σε ποια μαγαζια θα βρω κεραιες και τετοια, μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε ?
> 
> Ψηλος
> (Νικος)


Διάβασε στους sponsores, στις ομαδικές παραγγελείες, και γενικότερα το φόρουμ, ακόμα διάβασε και το FAQ.

----------

